# fast chassis



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

who was the seller of FAST chassis..i beleive i have one with a generic looking mustang.it is lighted..still runs..i compared it to chassis I.D on slot car centrals website.they seem to match..whats this worth if anything unless someone is collecting..:wave:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

no one knows????


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Never heard of FAST chassis. Could you mean Fast tracker? If so it is a Lifelike car.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

went to slot car central and he has chassis identifier page..this is a FAST chassis..made in china..they were pretty cheesy
just not sure who was putting bodies on these as the one i have has no identifier..and looks cheap..


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

take a look on slot car central and follow the links..there are other chassis there ..some i have not seen myself.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I just found the page on SlotCarCentral. Bob says it was a South American chassis with a lot of similarities to the G Plus with 4 body mounts. Looks very similar to me!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Unsure ,but I know somebody on here collects them. I always thought that the chassis was first Amrac, then Fast and later Lifelike. However, I'm not positive. I believe the bodies are interchangeable.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

it looks to be interchangeable with lifelike bodies..the only words on it are china..thats why i went to the chassis I.D page on slot car central..and a big thanks for his site having it also..


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Any chance you could post a picture?


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

have not figure out how to do it..if you want a look send me your e mail
addy and i will send you one.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Wyatt, I'm increasingly curious about the background of the chassis. I'll pop the picture in the thread for you if ya want. PM sent.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

sure i will send you it as soon as i can


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all,

Here's the critter in question. Click the pics for larger shot. If anyone knows anything about them we'd like to hear it.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks...fast......


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Rear axle needs to be snapped back into place...


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Okay here it goes,It looks like an Amrac with the hop up kit which was sold separately .....i.e. the blue gears. One of the fastest chassis(es) I've ever had straight out of the box. As far as identifying I'm not sure if fast was stamped on a FAST chasiss,( Amrac is stamped on the rear of the Amracs right behind the magnets and in between the gears, I know when Amrac went to Rokar they weren't always stamped. The body is actually meant to be a T-bird Turbo coupe, I had a couple they came on a lighted Lifelike M chassis I believe.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep AMRAC
might be a foreign version there of
one of the few with an 8 tooth pinion and 20 tooth crown
also stock with foam tires
ROKAR and LIFELIKE bodies should fit


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

so..was amrac the distributor of fast chassis??this chassis seems to match the one that is on slot car central chassis I.D page..as i had no way to identify the chassis so i went there to see what the heck i had in my hands here out of the kids pile of slots..and this chassis and the one on his I.D page matched almost to the T..this is only second time i ever had to do this..so am i to presume amrac or rokar sold these??is it worth holding on too??


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Let's complicate things a little. According to Bob's excellent reference, FAST was made from 1977-88 and AMRAC from 1986-88. Suggests to me that AMRAC took over FAST and placed their AMRAC name on the chassis. Looking at the two, it seems the chassis are identical with AMRAC simply changing some of the running gear - different arm, side swapped the new mags and flipped the rear axle 180. At least that's how it appears to me...

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Since were complicating things here it goes I believe it's a hybrid of a few them, as I stated earlier, it doesn't say Amrac, so it isn't. But it does have the Amrac foam tires, and blue tinted hop up gears. Amrac also a made T-bird Turbo Coupes but I believe it was white. I am positive the body is an early Lifelike I should have a but few never wanted to go through the Photobucket process to learn how to post pictures. I was going to say early Rokar but it has foam rims. Hey it was in a large lot and the guy may have piece mealed it together....what's wrong with that if the parts fit?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I was going to say DARDA, but I think JISP and sjracer have it right. It's a "Hopped Up" version of a FAST chassis.

Tom


----------

